# Revell Special Edition Challenger



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

These Revell kits are my favorite especially the Challenger. I decided to light this up. I'm usually posting under sci-fi but like to take a reality break occasionally.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5557886401/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5558470160/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5558470134/

Yeh, I know, the wheel is coming off.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Looks cool, love the challenger!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

YES MORE CHARGER BUILDS, ...hope they never stop, I'm ready to build more my self now...HEMI FEVER all over again....

Ian "VROOOOM" Anderson


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

nice,tell us about the lighting,bright headlamps not overpowered tails and dash,how did you light the dash ? where did the nav system and guage ovelays ??? come from


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

The headlamps are white led's, the fogs regular lamps to get the different color effect. The tails are the 1.5mm red w/limiting resistors. The dash has a bright led behind it. The nav and guage decals came with the kit. The newer style of flourescent dashes lend themselves to lighting in models.


----------

